# Silvia's Scale Tails



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

*Hello all!* I’ve been here long enough that I should have made this journal a long time ago. I must warn you, I will be spamming a lot of pictures, at least in the beginning… hopefully it’ll settle down a bit as I get use to all this. 
--------------------------------------​_A little about me…_
I’m relatively new to the betta scene since I got my first, Lafayette, last August. I’ve had three rescues, two of which are in my care and the other rehomed. I’ve been designated the “fish doctor” by the couple of my high school friends who also have bettas because of this, though it seems like a bit of an overstatement in comparison to everyone on this website. 
Besides fish (since society says I should “have a life” whatever that means) I’m about to go into my first year of college and I’m more stressed about my fishs’ transition than my own haha. I’m currently a communications major minoring in psych but I’m not sure what career I want to pursue. As far as non-fish hobbies I enjoy video games, needle felting, drawing, volunteering at my local cat shelter, and staying involved in Girl Scouts by working several camps. Oh, and I have toy poodle named Daisy! She’s 11 but still acts like a puppy.
A few needle felting creations…




















And Daisy being adorable… 











​
I’m going to make my fish the main focus of this journal but I’ll add some life updates as well. Hope you all enjoy. I look forward to hearing from everyone!
--------------------------------------​

_---Lafayette---_​Lafayette is my first and my favorite. He may just be a VT but I love his coloring. He has a bit of a biting problem, though. –Sigh- we’re working on it. I love this little guy, or rather big guy. He’s so energetic even after a year now. He jumps super high for treats. So much so that it’s a bit scary. Everything is jump-proofed at least. He’s currently in a 5 gal.
When I first got Laf. How could I say no to that little grump face?







and now












]
His tank… always changing. Right now I’m obsessed with slag glass. I may have gone a little overboard this time.













And his magnificent jumping skills






​

_---Felice---​_Felice is my back from the grave fish. I totally misgendered him when I got him since he looked like a worm. I knew I couldn’t just leave him there in that awful store since he was on the brink of death. After infection meds, warm/clean water, and syringe feeding (yes, I said syringe) he bloomed into an actual fish. I’ve since figured out that he is very blind, which is probably another reason why he was dying in the store. He’s learned to scoop pellets out of the floating log, which I find incredible. He’s in a 5 gal with his little nerite snail friend, Gary.
Here’s some before and after pics and a link to his recovery story…













http://www.bettafish.com/129-betta-chat/657722-anyone-who-likes-happy-endings.html




















Oh! And him eating out of his log just because…





​


_---Midna---​_Last but certainly not least… my little girl Midna. She’s my newest and I’m still in that excited new fish state even though it’s been a while now. She’s absolutely adorable. I think being in that cup for so long stunted her growth. She looks a lot better than when I got her. Her spine is a little bent but besides that she’s probably my healthiest betta right now (sorry Laf, but your biting knocks you out of the running). That said there was the issue her getting stuck between a rock and the wall a couple days ago… that was terrifying. I’ve since “midna-proofed” everything now that I know how much she loves to burrow into things. She’s in a 2.5 gal. She’s so tiny that it’s huge in comparison to her, though.
Before and after…



























the tank.. also has bubble she loves to play in








--------------------------------------​I plan to update about once a week. :-D Also, if anyone knows how to make the pics normal instead tiny that would be great... :-?


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Yay, you finally made a journal! I look forward to silently reading it from here on out. 

Oh, and to make pictures big, you can upload them to Photobucket or another image hosting site, then upload them.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Tourmaline said:


> Yay, you finally made a journal! I look forward to silently reading it from here on out.
> 
> Oh, and to make pictures big, you can upload them to Photobucket or another image hosting site, then upload them.


Thanks! I'll try photobucket. Especially on my phone the tiny pictures stink.


----------



## SilviaAndScales (Jan 14, 2016)

Lafayette has a bit of excess slime on one his vents... I'm trying some jungle all in one cure since it worked when he had a little white pimple thing on his face a while back. We'll see how it goes. It's not much I just don't want it to get worse. 
Also, today I got Midna to flare! She's so cute when she's trying to be scary. :lol:


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

I hope the Jungle Cure works for Lafayette, I've never dealt with excess slime coat myself. 

Girls are so cute when they try to be intimidating! Especially when they're cute and tiny. My new girl tries to bite me through the glass while flaring >.<


----------

